# 80 HD channels currently in testing mode



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

All,

I haven't posted for nearly a month but I still read the forum daily. Just wanted to let all those that are interested (since DBSTalk has been down) that there are currently **80* HD channels *in testing on D10 (in engineering mode as it's called).

See these threads on AVS:
Discussion on channels including list

Full list of announced channels including those now confirmed on the bird

There are some surprises not previously announced such as VH1 and Comedy Central.

Check out the above threads.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Oct 25, 2003)

Sweet!

Sorry RS4, guess you won't be able to see them.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Here's an alphabetical list. Also noticed the NHL Network on there. If that's true then I'm in heaven.

9823 A&E
9872 ABC Family
9866 Altitude
9805 Animal Planet
9848 Big Ten
9858 Bravo
9855 Cartoon Network
9871 Chiller/ SAC MNT
9814 Cinemax HD
9867 Cinemax West
9877 CNBC
9849 CNN
9850 Comcast SportsNet Chicago
9860 Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic
9859 Comedy Central
9863 CSN West
9800 CSTV
9838 Discovery
9804 Disney Channel
9810 ESPN News
9870 FSN Arizona
9802 FSN Bay Area
9856 FSN Cincinnati
9875 FSN Detroit
9861 FSN Florida
9803 FSN Houston
9801 FSN Midwest
9807 FSN New England
9812 FSN New York
9806 FSN North
9811 FSN Northwest
9851 FSN Ohio
9816 FSN Pittsburgh
9841 FSN Prime Ticket
9821 FSN Rocky Mountain
9826 FSN South
9831 FSN Southwest
9836 FSN West
9843 Fuel
9808 FX
9819 HBO West
9844 HGTV
9833 History Channel
9865 MASN/ SportsTime Ohio
9869 MHD
9839 Movie Channel
9817 MSG
9818 MTV
9815 National Georaphic
9820 NBA TV
9876 NESN
9825 NFL Network
9830 NHL
9874 Nickelodeon East
9835 Outdoor
9832 Science Channel
9863 Sci-Fi
9852 Sho Too
9834 Showtime West
9842 Speed
9845 Spike
9822 SportsNet New York
9827 SportsSouth
9847 Starz Comedy
9829 Starz East
9824 Starz Edge
9857 Starz Kids & Family
9828 Starz West
9846 Sun Sports
9854 TBS
9840 Tennis Channel
9813 The 101
9878 The Food Network
9853 The Weather Channel
9862 TLC
9809 Toon Disney
9873 USA Network
9864 Versus
9879 VH1
9827 YES

Missing form previously announced are most of the HBO channels, Slueth and just a couple others.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

1080i (really fake 1080i since it is 1440x1080) that carries upconverted overcompressed SD content, is not HD.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

ATTN bsnelson

Time to stop *****ing about the HR20 and get one


----------



## njdboy (Feb 21, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> Also noticed the NHL Network on there. If that's true then I'm in heaven.


I second the heaven


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

scottjf8 said:


> ATTN bsnelson
> 
> Time to stop *****ing about the HR20 and get one


I'll consider it when I actually see Dallas Stars games in HD on FSSW-HD. 

Honestly, I just detest the path that DirecTV is going down. I'm sure there are some (well, maybe; I could be completely wrong) channels that they get a direct SDI or other uncompressed feed of that's then converted to MPEG-4. The vast majority, though, are going to be MPEG-2 that's compressed again in MPEG-4. There is literally no technological way that this can be better, and it's yet to be seen if it's "as good" or even worse, than the MPEG-2 that's at the heart of ATSC.

I admit it; I'm a video snob. 

Brad


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Assuming use of 8PSK @ 3/4 FEC, that works out to about 10.6 Mbps per channel.

A number of those FSN channels are 720p which reduces the average bits required.


----------



## guins (Oct 9, 2001)

bonscott87 said:


> Here's an alphabetical list. Also noticed the NHL Network on there. If that's true then I'm in heaven.


The NHL Network, Versus, AND FSN Pittsburgh???? OMG!!!! Hockey heaven indeed! Go 'guins!


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice List.....but I wonder how many of those channels are just placeholders for upcoming
activation since several have not even announced their H/D plans yet??


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

bsnelson said:


> I'll consider it when I actually see Dallas Stars games in HD on FSSW-HD.
> 
> Honestly, I just detest the path that DirecTV is going down. I'm sure there are some (well, maybe; I could be completely wrong) channels that they get a direct SDI or other uncompressed feed of that's then converted to MPEG-4. The vast majority, though, are going to be MPEG-2 that's compressed again in MPEG-4. There is literally no technological way that this can be better, and it's yet to be seen if it's "as good" or even worse, than the MPEG-2 that's at the heart of ATSC.
> 
> ...


Shrug, my local channels look awesome in MPeg-4 HD. I can't tell the difference between them and the OTA versions. Also the Giants games on FSNBA look great as well. I can't wait for more HD channels.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Has anyone broken these down into channels included in the HD pak vs channels that require an additional package?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

You should not take this list to mean that you will see all channels soon.

Some of the channels on that list don't launch until 1Q 2008.

DirecTV puts the channels on its system before it even has permission to distribute them. In some cases, as with RSNs, channels are on the system for many months before they get offered.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Arcady said:


> 1080i (really fake 1080i since it is 1440x1080) that carries upconverted overcompressed SD content, is not HD.


Yaaaaaaaawwwwwwwnnnnnn.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Since the so called HDLite was referenced, is there any info on when DirecTV might fix that problem?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> Since the so called HDLite was referenced, is there any info on when DirecTV might fix that problem?


Would another satellite solve the issue? Just curious


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Since the so called HDLite was referenced, is there any info on when DirecTV might fix that problem?


I didn't think the MPeg-4 channels were affected by "HD lite." I thought that was just the Mpeg-2 HD channels that broadcast in 1080i. I am not sure though.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

nrc said:


> Has anyone broken these down into channels included in the HD pak vs channels that require an additional package?


Recently DirecTV changed how they offered their packages and part of that was in order to receive any HD channels via Sat you had to pay the $10 HD access fee. In the past you could get local channels in HD and/or HBO, SHO in HD without the HD pack but that is no longer the case. If you pay HD access you will get any HD channels available in the tier you are paying for. In other words if you get the SD version you will also get the HD version but if you don't get the SD version you won't get the HD version. Also if you activate a new HD receiver I believe you are forced to pay the HD access fee.


----------



## joelq (Oct 9, 2006)

No one yet knows if DirecTV will down-res the new MPEG-4 channels to HD-Lite as they do the current MPEG-2 HD channels. We _do_ know that DirecTV now has plenty of bandwidth with their new bird to where they shouldn't have to down-res the channels. DirecTV _had_ to down-res the channels in order to squeeze the current HD channels in the bandwidth they have available.

The question remains - will DirecTV do the right thing, or will they still down-res? Let's hope the answer is the former!


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

joelq said:


> No one yet knows if DirecTV will down-res the new MPEG-4 channels to HD-Lite as they do the current MPEG-2 HD channels. We _do_ know that DirecTV now has plenty of bandwidth with their new bird to where they shouldn't have to down-res the channels. DirecTV _had_ to down-res the channels in order to squeeze the current HD channels in the bandwidth they have available.
> 
> The question remains - will DirecTV do the right thing, or will they still down-res? Let's hope the answer is the former!


But we should know what they are currently doing with the Mpeg-4 HD local channels and I didn't think they were downrezzing them. At least I believe that is the case. I would think what they are doing now with HD locals in Mpeg-4 wold be a good indicator but not a guarantee of what they will do with new HD channels that are Mpeg-4.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

bigpuma said:


> but if you don't get the HD version you won't get the HD version. .


Is this the Yogi B. explanation ???


----------



## CorrysD (Dec 9, 2002)

bigpuma said:


> If you pay HD access you will get any HD channels available in the tier you are paying for. In other words if you get the SD version you will also get the HD version


Except of course, the premium sports packages such as NFL Sunday Ticket, where you must buy the Superfan tier + HD Access to receive the HD versions. :down:


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

CessnaDriver said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Sorry RS4, guess you won't be able to see them.


Hey Cessna, glad to know you were thinking about me. 

Maybe the HDTivo version will be along soon and maybe by then the channels might be real HD So, we won't give up hope yet.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

bonscott87 said:


> All,
> 
> I haven't posted for nearly a month but I still read the forum daily. Just wanted to let all those that are interested (since DBSTalk has been down) that there are currently **80* HD channels *in testing on D10 (in engineering mode as it's called).
> 
> ...


Hi Scott, it's good that you were able to post and give us poor Tivo folks an update - even if it was because DBSTalk is down.  But, you forgot to tell us how you only have to press the R button once to record. Are you forgetting your lines?  If so, we'll help you get back in the swing - after all, it's been a month.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Why RS4?


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Billy66 said:


> Why RS4?


Why what?


----------

